# monsters?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I almost bought an M7, but decided not to.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i got an xlr8. 27" dl at 64# lovin it alot more than i thought. its gonna be my new field bow. only compaint i have is how hard it is to balance the dang thing out


----------



## mathewsshooter9 (Apr 18, 2009)

yea mine blanced good expet it goes to the left


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

my x force ss goes to the left


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

2009 Blackout M6 29/63 318 with a 380 grain arrow check it out... 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=5675&pictureid=45513


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

can't believe I'm saying this, but i think i found a new 3d, field, fita and indoor bow with my xlr8. once i got the b stingers on it and set up right, i'm shooting 4-5" groups consistently at 80 yds


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

I have my monster 6.7 29" draw 84 pounds. octane stabalizer, trophy ridge micro hit-man7, a trophy taker rest, and a vortx quiver


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

joelpresmyk8 said:


> I have my monster 6.7 29" draw 84 pounds. octane stabalizer, trophy ridge micro hit-man7, a trophy taker rest, and a vortx quiver


84 pounds?? thats a thumper for sure lol


----------

